# OMG ENWorld is back!!!!



## Dragongirl

Wow what happened?  Was out for hours.  Sniffle.


----------



## hong

Don't play innocent mind games with ME, Dragon<s>chick</s>girl. You used your horrible MUTANT POWERS to bring ENWorld to a flaming halt as payback for hosting your tormentors, Horacio, garyh and Tallarn, didn't you. Admit it! A more dangerous specimen of <i>homo sapiens superior</i> there has not been, since Magneto died for the 47th time! Or was it the 48th? I always lose track of these things.

And don't bat those eyes at me, you <s>b</s>witch. I am immune to your mind-altering powers! It will not work!

That's right. Speaking of which, can I have a cookie? Please?


Hong "mushysqueek" Ooi


----------



## Dragongirl

While I may have certain powers, especially where disciplining naughty boys are concerned, I assure you I would not do anything to ENWorld.  Other than take over of course.  

:: batts her ever so innocent eyelashes ::

_____________________________
Dragon "not the chick" girl.


----------



## Buttercup

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Wow what happened?  Was out for hours.  Sniffle. *




Not to interrupt your amusing dialog with Hong...oh, heck, why not?  

*Beats Hong with a stick.*

Ok now, onward.  We switched to a new version of Norton Internet Security on Thursday, and weird things have been happening to our computers ever since.  I wasn't sure if ENWorld was down, of if Norton wouldn't let me come here.  I'm glad to know the problem wasn't on my end.

Can a moderator or administrator tell us what happened?


----------



## Eternalknight

Whatever it was, not only could I not get anywhere on EN World, it seemed to have affected my own site's main page, presumably because of the news ticker.  I removed the code for it and _voila_ it started to work.


----------



## Piratecat

I think it was a server crash, as I couldn't get into the admin page either. Morrus may be able to let us know.


----------



## Morrus

To be honest, folks, I have no idea what happened.  I couldn't connect to the server at all, and it was 2am on a Sunday morning in the US, so there wasn't much that was going to get done!  Luckily it seemed to fix itself.


----------



## Celebrim

The server appeared to be running, but the bandwidth could be measured in single digits.  If you tried small pages, you would get them in 20 minutes or so, one pathetic byte at a time as it were. 

Something was seriously hogging CPU time.


----------



## RangerWickett

One quick note.  The link to ENWorld at the bottom of the forums goes to www.enworld.org, which means that it will just go back to the forums again.  Should it be changed to point at the news site?


----------



## the Jester

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *While I may have certain powers, especially where disciplining naughty boys are concerned, I assure you I would not do anything to ENWorld.  Other than take over of course.
> 
> :: batts her ever so innocent eyelashes ::*




Er... I can be naughty.


----------



## garyh

Just voicing my appreciation for a functional ENWorld!!

Thanks Morrus, Admins, and Mods!


----------



## Piratecat

We're back. after a full day!  What happened?


----------



## Dragongirl

No, idea but I am soooo happy.  "happy happy, joy joy, happy happy joy!!!!"

News is down, with a message from Morrus


----------



## Inez Hull

- rolls up sleeves and staggers towards the Story Hour boards for a urgently needed pick me up.


----------



## Dragongirl

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *- rolls up sleeves and staggers towards the Story Hour boards for a urgently needed pick me up. *



Heheh, saw you were in story withdrawal on Nutkinland.  Have fun!


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Heheh, saw you were in story withdrawal on Nutkinland.  Have fun! *




Me too, I needed my dose...


----------



## Ruined

Yeah, me too. I actually started to become _productive_ at work.


----------



## Horacio

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> *Yeah, me too. I actually started to become productive at work.  *




I hope that never passes to me!


----------



## thol

what the hector is going on? no more main page? i've been gone for a bit... and i am lost. i don't know what's going on.... help!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Well, at least she's working now.


----------



## Dragongirl

thol said:
			
		

> *what the hector is going on? no more main page? i've been gone for a bit... and i am lost. i don't know what's going on.... help! *



Just while Morrus is looking into what is causing the server to crash, or whatevver is happening.


----------



## thol

ah... i see. well good luck to him. we all love our gaming news fix... it's like a safety blanket, warm and fuzzy


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

*whimpers*  I don't wanna have to lurk at dragonsfoot for my daily dose of time-wasting once I've exhausted nutkinland.  They scare me by saying mean things about my favorite edition 

Somebody hold me.


----------



## hong

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> Somebody hold me.    *




*beats Meepo with a stick*

Muahaha! I can beat up a kobold. Ph33r me!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Don't make me fight back...I may have a -4 to strength, but I can still whip you


----------



## Eosin the Red

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> *Yeah, me too. I actually started to become productive at work.  *




I didn't know what to do at work - just sat there with a dumb glazed over look waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## Dragongirl

OO OOO OOO it is back again!!!!  I love ENWorld.
:: smooch, smooch smooch ::


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Nutkinland not enough for you, Dragongirl?

how far have you gotten on the monster-by-CR web page?


----------



## Dragongirl

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *Nutkinland not enough for you, Dragongirl?
> 
> how far have you gotten on the monster-by-CR web page? *



I prefer ENWorld.  I am about a quarter of the way through MMII on the CR thing.  I am listing the updates on the main Monster page as I do them.  Been fooling around redesigning the site though


----------



## Crothian

Thanks goodness this place is back, I was actually having to talk to real people.   

But I did finish up 2 reviews and some other little projects.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Thanks goodness this place is back, I was actually having to talk to real people.   *



Real people?  Que?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Thanks goodness this place is back, I was actually having to talk to real people.   *



for shame! real people instead of the hive mind? *tsk tsk*


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Real people?  Que? *




Ya, I have neibors and friends that talk using strange devices that allow one to, get this, hear what they are saying instead of see it.  And the oddest thing is there is no spell check for it.  Barbarians!!


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> for shame! real people instead of the hive mind? *tsk tsk*
> *




My personalities are enough thank you, the hive mind scares them.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ya, I have neibors and friends that talk using strange devices that allow one to, get this, hear what they are saying instead of see it.  And the oddest thing is there is no spell check for it.  Barbarians!! *



Oh my goodness!  What a quaint custom.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Oh my goodness!  What a quaint custom. *




Well, what do you expect from a bunch of soy bean farmers.  I mean that is what everyone in Ohio does for a living, don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.   We all hope to one day arise to the social level of the Amish.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ya, I have neibors and friends that talk using strange devices that allow one to, get this, hear what they are saying instead of see it.  And the oddest thing is there is no spell check for it.  Barbarians!! *



a crude form of communication for we-who-are internauts


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, I have neibors and friends that talk using strange devices that allow one to, get this, hear what they are saying instead of see it.*



Think I tried that once, but I got strange looks when I said "LOL" outloud.


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> a crude form of communication for we-who-are internauts *




Ya, we perfer a more civilized way of communication from a more civilized time


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Think I tried that once, but I got strange looks when I said "LOL" outloud.   *




I can understand their confusion.


----------



## Dragongirl

> _Originally posted by Crothian _*I can understand their confusion. *



As if you have never done it!!!


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *As if you have never done it!!! *




Well, Ummm.....

_ Blushes _

you caught me


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, Ummm.....
> 
> Blushes
> 
> you caught me *




She always catch everyone...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *She always catch everyone... *


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> She always catch everyone... *




Ya, and I don't even want to be caught


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, and I don't even want to be caught   *




Beware of the Dragongirl, because she is powerful and quick to rage...


----------



## Crothian

49 people here, I've never seen it so slow.  This rocks!!!!


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Beware of the Dragongirl, because she is powerful and quick to rage... *




I'm not trying to make her rage, unlike others.  I thinks she's a fun and cool poster.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm not trying to make her rage, unlike others.  I thinks she's a fun and cool poster. *



Why thank you.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Why thank you.   *




No problem, everyone needs a compliment every now and then, and with so many people aggrivating you lately I figured you were due for something nice.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not trying to make her rage, unlike others.  I thinks she's a fun and cool poster. *




I don't try it anymore, she is cooler when she is now angry with me.


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I don't try it anymore, she is cooler when she is now angry with me. *



Now or not?


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't try it anymore, she is cooler when she is now angry with me. *




Is that now supposed to be a *not* ?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Now or not? *




Not! 

Dammed sleepy morning!

You're cooler when you are NOT angry with me


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Not!
> 
> Dammed sleepy morning!
> 
> You're cooler when you are NOT angry with me  *



Ah, good.  I was starting to look around as to why I should be angry at you NOW.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ah, good.  I was starting to look around as to why I should be angry at you NOW. *




Because he isn't Blushing?


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Because he isn't Blushing?   *



Bah, I have about 101 facial expressions that would make Horacio blush.


----------



## Dragongirl

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Bah, I have about 101 facial expressions that would make Horacio blush. *



AND, he will blush just thinking about it.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Bah, I have about 101 facial expressions that would make Horacio blush. *




_Horacio blushes, ashamed because everybody here knows taht he blushes easily_


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio blushes, ashamed because everybody here knows taht he blushes easily *



See, told you!


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *See, told you! *




You begin to know me...


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Bah, I have about 101 facial expressions that would make Horacio blush. *




Now that I want to see!!!


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You begin to know me... *



Begin? lol


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *See, told you! *




Why do you think I brought it up?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Begin? lol *




_Horacio blushes again_

I didn't think I was so easy to know...


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Why do you think I brought it up?   *



Time to make Crothian blush.

What exactly did you bring up?


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Horacio blushes again
> *




Maybe you should think about that for you sig?


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio blushes again
> 
> I didn't think I was so easy to know... *



You are very easy.  :: wink ::

There are some smilies on Nutkin that would make you blush.  At least if I posted em.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Time to make Crothian blush.
> 
> What exactly did you bring up?  *




I brought up that Horacio would blush to make him blush.  

And while I do tend to blush in embarrising situations, I doubt that can happen in this medium, sorry.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe you should think about that for you sig? *




I have already a Dragongirl reference in my signature...


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *You are very easy.  :: wink ::
> 
> There are some smilies on Nutkin that would make you blush.  At least if I posted em.   *




Really?  Which ones?  

But then again I think he'd blush at a Bank Opening.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I brought up that Horacio would blush to make him blush.  *



You are far too literal for your own good.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Really?  Which ones?
> 
> But then again I think he'd blush at a Bank Opening. *



Well there are a couple rather sexual ones, including a very graphic oral sex one.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Well there are a couple rather sexual ones, including a very graphic oral sex one. *




Smileis wouldn't do be blush, only pretty girls can do it


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *You are far too literal for your own good.   *




It's a curse.  I have no imagination, that's why I'm so good at gaming.


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Smileis wouldn't do be blush, only pretty girls can do it  *



See?  He is already down to typing with one hand.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Well there are a couple rather sexual ones, including a very graphic oral sex one. *




Okay, that's just * odd *


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *See?  He is already down to typing with one hand.   *




Perhaps because he's holding his daughter?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *See?  He is already down to typing with one hand.   *




Didn't understand what do you mean, and suspecting that I would blush if I understood...


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay, that's just  odd  *



I thought so.
http://nutkinland.d20boards.net/images/smiles/head.gif


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Didn't understand what do you mean, and suspecting that I would blush if I understood... *




Be happy you don't, be very happy you don't.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I thought so.
> 
> *




Ya, that is really.....I'm just speechless on that one.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Be happy you don't, be very happy you don't.   *



I think he knows what I was inferring


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I think he knows what I was inferring *




I have suspictions, but I would like a confirmation...
I still don't know if I should blush...


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I think he knows what I was inferring *




Let the man have at least some dignity.  If he says he doesn't know, he doesn't know.  Wink, Wink, Nod, Nod, say no more...


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Let the man have at least some dignity.  If he says he doesn't know, he doesn't know.  Wink, Wink, Nod, Nod, say no more...  *



LOL, ya ok, he doesn't know.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *LOL, ya ok, he doesn't know.   *




Good, made you laugh.  Laughter is very important to a young woman.  I suggest laughing a few times a day at least.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Good, made you laugh.  Laughter is very important to a young woman.  I suggest laughing a few times a day at least. *



That is what my brother says. But I find little enough to laught at lately.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good, made you laugh.  Laughter is very important to a young woman.  I suggest laughing a few times a day at least. *




You sound truely like a middle aged British gentleman, are you sure you aren't Buffy's Gilles in disguise?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *That is what my brother says. But I find little enough to laught at lately. *





I will try to make you laugh!

But now I must go to lunch, will be back in half an hour!


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *That is what my brother says. But I find little enough to laught at lately. *




That is why it is so important.  TRust your brother, he sounds like a good bloke.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You sound truely like a middle aged British gentleman, are you sure you aren't Buffy's Gilles in disguise? *




If only that were true.  But, alas, I'm just a Sponge.


----------



## Dragongirl

Hehe, My brother is younger and spoiled.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Hehe, My brother is younger and spoiled. *




My younger brother is spoiled away.  But seriously, if you ever want to talk or something, drop me an e-mail.  Sometimes it's good to talk, be it via an electronic medium or not.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *My younger brother is spoiled away.  But seriously, if you ever want to talk or something, drop me an e-mail.  Sometimes it's good to talk, be it via an electronic medium or not. *



Thank you, same goes to you.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Thank you, same goes to you. *




Okay, expect me to take you up on that at some point.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl, I hope you understand that you can also write me an e-mail if you want to talk. Or even better, if you have Yahoo messenger you can drop me a message and we can chat. 

And that's serious, talking, even by internet, can help a lot when you're depressed. So when you want, write me and I will answer.


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl, I hope you understand that you can also write me an e-mail if you want to talk. Or even better, if you have Yahoo messenger you can drop me a message and we can chat.
> 
> And that's serious, talking, even by internet, can help a lot when you're depressed. So when you want, write me and I will answer. *



Thanks, and you can get AOL Instant Messenger


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Thanks, and you can get AOL Instant Messenger   *




Oh, but my computer here at work doesn't allow me to install it


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Oh, but my computer here at work doesn't allow me to install it  *



But it allows you to have Yahoo? odd


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *But it allows you to have Yahoo? odd *




yahoo messenger has a version in Java, no installation neccesary


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *yahoo messenger has a version in Java, no installation neccesary  *



Ah, well i am downloading it.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ah, well i am downloading it. *




Cool 

I'm r_horacio there...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Cool
> 
> I'm r_horacio there... *



I used to have it, or it is on my other computer I can't use.  Forget who I was.  It is about halfway done.


----------



## Horacio

Has it finished?


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Has it finished?  *



Yes, I am Laurialia


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Yes, I am Laurialia *




I know


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

I've got both if anyone wants to talk to me.

Anyone? Anyone? 

AIM: Bhaal42
Yahoo: matty_melt  (don't ask)


----------



## garyh

All y'all meta clowns can feel free to talk to me, too.  My e-mail and aim handle are in my profile.


----------



## arwink

So that's where everyone keeps dissappearing too.

Man, soon AIM and Yahoo will have all the meta fun.

Ah well.  "Arwinkhorstar" for both, if anyone's interested.


----------



## qstor

Dragongirl how are you?
Mike


----------

